# [SOLVED] Wireless internet troubles



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow at how annoyed I am at this problem. I keep getting disconnected from the internet really minorly for a few seconds every few minutes, most programs don't even notice. Unfortunately stuff like playing online games and watching online videos are completely ruined by it. I've been having this problem for MONTHS and I'm completely out of ideas, I will marry whoever can fix it.

Running Windows 7.

Pingtest.net tells me I have no jitter or packet loss but speedtest.net is showing that I don't get my full connection speed and the speed isn't stable.

My wireless adapter is a "D-Link DWA-131 Wireless N Nano USB Adapter"
My wireless router is a "Belkin F7D1301 v1 (01)"
Both are less than a week old.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!


First off, let's enable the DHCP. Make sure to choose the Wireless Connection. Here's the guide on how to change Manual IP to DHCP. http://windows7themes.net/how-to-enable-dhcp-in-windows-7.html


> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


I would also update your wireless network adapter to the current driver. You may go to D-Link's support site to obtain the latest driver.http://www.dlink.com/support/products/

If none of the above works try these 2 remmendations:

Remove all wireless profiles stored in his computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

=====================
From your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

After switching DHCP and reinstalling drivers, things seem better.. which is odd. I don't trust it so I'll post back in a day or two to tell you if it stays working. For the time being though, I pretty much love you


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Well that was extremely short lived, half a day isn't terrible I guess. Here's the Xirrus screenshot you requested. Any more tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

No problem...the Xirrus snapshot has just informed us that we need to do some tweaking in your router's settings. Do you have the UserName and Password to your router?
If you do, lets change the wireless to either *Channel 1 or 11*.

Pls. report back.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

I'm not sure why but my internet has been really good the last couple of days. A welcome change 

I changed the channel to 1 but there was a subchannel I was unsure of so I left it at it's default (5). New Xirrus attached, I've also tagged on my updated ipconfig if you're interested.

I really appreciate your help, thank you for your posts.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Now, pls. try Channel 11 and see if your connection is better, leave the default as is. BTW...your ipconfig /all looks good.

I would also manually download and update your router's firmware to the current one, download/install it using a wired connection.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Sorry about the lack of replies over the last few days, I've been away from home. I'll do as you said above but unfortunately won't have time to test it today as I'm headed out again. I'll test and get back to you. As always, thank you again for the reply.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

No worries. We'll await for the next update.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Righto, well I'm having huge problems still. A crawling download speed (1-2kbs), altogether stopping of loading webpages and periodic complete disconnection from the network.
I can't help but think it's something more to do with my computer. I'm running Avast Antivirus and Spybot, I tried disabling all the real time shields with Avast though and it didn't appear to have an effect. Oddly, even though I have trouble loading webpages, getting past online game splash screens and downloading files, my Instant Messengers pretty much always work unless I'm completely off the network.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

If you have changed the wireless channel and still didn't help perhaps it's your Wireless Adapter. If you move closer to the router, do you get very good connection act all?

Are you running any P2P Programs such as utorrent, kazaa and others, this can cause an issue?


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Moving closer to the router won't be terribly easy but I'm seeing a really good signal pretty much all the time. I'm hardly ever running P2P programs, the only things that are always running are Steam and MSN Messenger. Then just whatever autoupdates.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Are you using a 3rd party wireless manager to connect? Usually a software that came with your wireless network adapter?

Also, from your wireless adapter, adjust the Mode from Mixed Mode to "N' Mode or to 'G' Mode. Usually you may change this from Device Manager. Test your wireless connection after.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

I'm using the D-Link network manager that came packaged with the adapter. I also have some monitoring software that came with the router running.

Trying to change the mode of my adapter, I was given three options; "b/g/n", "b/g" or "b". I was set to "b/g/n" and I changed it to "b/g" since my router is g. Do you think there'd be another option I'm missing? My network has been terrible all morning, after changing the option it seems a little more stable but still very slow.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

That might be an issue, you're using the WZC(Wireless Zero Configuration) from your wireless manager. Your Windows has a built-in one and might be Enable and it's conflicting with the software. Please verify from Control Panel=> System and Security=> Admin Tools=> Services => WLAN Auto Config (make sure that this is Disabled).

Test your connections again. If this works, make sure to switch back the Wireless Mode of your Adapter to Auto.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

It's working great for the moment. As before though I'll wait a while before I say anything too definite. Thanks for getting things this close


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Grr just found out that the service is restarting itself. I changed auto to disabled and stopped the service but it turns back to the previous settings once I close the service manager. I also tried to stop it starting up through msconfig. Is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Another workaround is to disable the WZC from your wireless manager software or uninstall the software completely and use Windows WZC.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

So I tried uninstalling the manager packaged with the adapter but I was awesome and managed to delete the driver for it instead, finally got everything working again but my internet is really, really slow. The fastest it'll download is about 30kb/s (it used to max around 160kb/s). It's like it's a different problem every time. Still getting cutouts really frequently, I read that there's a problem with windows WZC where it checks for a better network every 60 seconds, inadvertently creating a huge lag spike.
From what I can see at the moment, the software I have is tied to the adapter drivers and I'm really not sure how to disable it (if it's not the same as just closing the manager). I'd actually prefer to use it though should it work I just can't get the damn WLAN Autoconfig to not turn itself straight back on after I stop and disable it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Did you also do this?


> Test your connections again. If this works, make sure to switch back the Wireless Mode of your Adapter to Auto.


Let's use the windows WZC for now to troubleshoot the rest of the issue. I don't think it will make any difference if you were to use the wireless manager software.

The slowness has been an issue isn't it aaccording from Post# 10. Next thing to do is change remove your Network Security completely then test your connection. If your connection has been improved, then try WEP, test your connection again and please report back here.

You should also update your router's firmware to the latest if you have not done it yet.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Yeah changing the adapter settings didn't seem to make a difference so it's back to b/g/n.
I've just been closing the managed I had packaged, I think it does cut out some of the altogether no internet situations but I do still get them.
And yeah the slowness was an issue but it was like a crawl then, now it's a completely random speed. It's gone up and down though since my last post..
Disabled security altogether and will test but it may be worth mentioning I tried this on my old router to no avail.
The router monitor software I got with the router also autoupdates, I'd expect it to get me the latest drivers. Belkin seems to have a pretty crappy way of acquiring them without the software.

My network name before changing the security had "2" appended to it, I was a little confused about this but I've just been kind of ignoring it. Now it has "3". Should I be worried about it doing this? I removed all my networks in "Manage wireless networks" before connecting to it again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

You shd be fine. Have you also tried removing your Network Security from the router? Test your wireless connection after, then put WEP security, test your wireless connection again then pls. report back here.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Yeah, disabling the network security is what I did before, didn't make any difference. Also, access to the router is as limited as the internet is, ie, slow internet, slow router access.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Install and run Malwarebytes. Remove infections found and there's no need for you to post the results.

Click on Start and type *msconfig* on the search box then press enter. Locate Startup Tab and uncheck unnecessary Startup Apps.
Test your connection after.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Still no luck


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Looking at your Xirrus snapshot, the signal did not improve much. We have done a few troubleshooting as well and there's not much improvement. Next recommendation is perhaps buying a Hi-Gain Device or Antenna. Please check this out.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Thank you so much for all the advice thus far. I think you're right in saying it's just the distance from the router. I'm going to compare prices for just cabling through the roof with the cost of the antenna, I'll let you know which one I end up going with. If it's the antenna we can keep the troubleshooting going!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Alright, keep us posted.


----------



## Jesster (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

Wired worked.. Thanks for all the help, your last point was probably right, I'm likely too far from the router. Thanks again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet troubles*

That's great news. Thanks for the update. If you ever decide to go wireless again the High gain antenna would work pretty good.


Jesster said:


> Wired worked.. Thanks for all the help, your last point was probably right, I'm likely too far from the router. Thanks again.


You're Welcome!


----------



## stinkyp3t3 (Dec 3, 2010)

I guys, sorry to butt-in. I just purchased one of these units from TP-Link, it's outstanding.
hXXp://www.tp-link.com/products/productDetails.asp?class=wlan&pmodel=TL-WA5210G
Easy to setup as well.

sp


----------

